# Taiwan moss (Taxiphyllum alternans) ?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Do you think this is Taiwan moss (Taxiphyllum alternans) ?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's awfully hard to tell from that photo.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> It's awfully hard to tell from that photo.


Ok, I will try to do a zoom up later.

Thanks

Juan


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

New photos:


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

No ideas ?


----------



## Jumbo (Dec 31, 2007)

No, I think it isn't Taiwan moss...


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

We think is a _Fissidens sp._. I am trying to grow it, but it is quiet slow.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello galettojm,
where does it come from?
IMO it isn't a Fissidens, because the leaves are not strictly arranged in 2 rows on the stem (i.e., not really distichous). Maybe any Vesicularia species.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello galettojm,
> where does it come from?
> IMO it isn't a Fissidens, because the leaves are not strictly arranged in 2 rows on the stem (i.e., not really distichous). Maybe any Vesicularia species.


I bought it from a pet shop. It was sold as taiwan moss. Since I had my doubts I created this thread.

Now we are thinking that it is actually from our local river, Parana river, but we are not sure.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Juan, 
that sounds interesting! I could imagine that several water or amphibian mosses suitable for aquariums grow in Your country. How about a moss collecting trip?
Bye, 
Heiko


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello Juan,
> that sounds interesting! I could imagine that several water or amphibian mosses suitable for aquariums grow in Your country. How about a moss collecting trip?
> Bye,
> Heiko


Actually we are planing a collecting trip to Misiones province (Northeast of Argentina) maybe on March o April. Why don´t you join us ? Je !

Bye,

Juan


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking at the photos, it is definitely not Taiwan moss. From the photo of the rock, it looks as if it might be Christmas moss. But the other photo looks like it is Willow moss but not quite.

Maybe try and grow it out a bit more?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

galettojm said:


> Actually we are planing a collecting trip to Misiones province (Northeast of Argentina) maybe on March o April. Why don´t you join us ? Je !


  Nothing more I would like to do!  But too little money... 
You have to look after Echinodorus there 
Bye
Heiko


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

It should be either Weeping or Christmas.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Look at some local Echinodorus:

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=14836

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=11281

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=11755

http://www.croa.com.ar/ipb2/index.php?showtopic=11282

Bye !

Juan


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

maybe you could import some moss and echinodorus from down there


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello Juan, 
exciting! I mean, it's very important to save the informations about locality, collector and date of every collected plant.
1) and 2) may be the same species. Surely something of the Echinodorus grandiflorus group. Smaller plants of the true E. argentinensis (= E. grandiflorus in the narrow sense) doesn't have such cordate leaf bases on young leaves like this plant and have narrower leaves. The leaf stalks of the true E. argentinensis can be up to 1,5 m long. 
Unfortunately a form of E. palaefolius is often sold as E. argentinensis. The flowers of this "pseudo-argentinensis" are much smaller.
2) The true E. macrophyllus doesn't occur in Your country. 
Probably 1) and 2) belong to E. grandiflorus ssp. aureus = E. floribundus. But I can't exclude E. longiscapus, too.
3) "Arroyo Tarumá": belongs to E. uruguayensis. Maybe different from 4), but E. uruguayensis is very variable.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

miremonster said:


> Hello Juan,
> exciting! I mean, it's very important to save the informations about locality, collector and date of every collected plant.
> 1) and 2) may be the same species. Surely something of the Echinodorus grandiflorus group. Smaller plants of the true E. argentinensis (= E. grandiflorus in the narrow sense) doesn't have such cordate leaf bases on young leaves like this plant and have narrower leaves. The leaf stalks of the true E. argentinensis can be up to 1,5 m long.
> Unfortunately a form of E. palaefolius is often sold as E. argentinensis. The flowers of this "pseudo-argentinensis" are much smaller.


Yes, we are trying to make an plant encyclopedia making emphasis on local plants. We are just getting started !!! jejeje

I think 1 and 2 are different species because leaves and flowers are slightly different.

Bye !

Juan


----------

